# Audi Tradition Announces 2013 Wall Calendar with 'Forever Young' Theme



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The 2013 wall calendar from Audi Tradition has arrived! Under the slogan “Forever Young”, it features twelve vehicles from recent chapters in the history of Audi. Automotive photographer Stefan Warter was responsible for the lavish studio shots of the classic cars, which were all built between the 1960s and the 1990s. An individual background was created for each image, with designs by artist Kristina Redeker.

Full Story: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/forever-young-calendar-from-audi-tradition/


----------

